# Crimped Top Tubes



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, times are tough, so if I ain't using it, it's gotta go.

I have a Colnago frameset that I picked up a few years ago for a restore, but I have too many restore projects so...

Before I list it, I honestly need to know more about it. It has the crimped top tube and I think it is a Mexico. Do you know what tubing was used on these? Were the Mexico's the only crimped top tubes?

Anyone know more details? I have pics on a previous post however I have since removed all paint from the frame. The fork remains chrome.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146543&highlight=colnago

It is, by my measurements a 55cm ctc. 126 rear spacing, so I suppose early 80's.

Any input is appreciated.


----------

